# LCD screen stays black



## Jack56 (Jan 3, 2018)

Big problem. Mark5dIII did work perfectly till this morning. I can make photos, they are on the card, but the screen stays black and the menu isn't working. The sensor cleaning message did show up a few times, but after four/five times this message also don't show up anymore. I searched they net, replaced the battery, the card, the lens, but still no result. Can anyone help me? On holiday and I haven't got a second camera.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 3, 2018)

I assume the "INFO" button has no effect. Has your camera been exposed to moisture? An intermittent problem with the screen could be caused by a short.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 3, 2018)

I was thinking try the 'INFO' button as well. Happened to me once before I knew what it did and it took a lot of random button pressing to work it out.


----------



## Jack56 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you both for your reactions. No, no moisture problems. And the info button does not work.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Jack. 
First off, I feel for you, having had a vacation camera failure I know the pain. 
Did you allow a couple of minutes for the camera to discharge during the battery change, or was it a one out one in change, sometimes a couple of minutes powered down with no battery will have a greater effect than just dropping the battery momentarily. 
Also water exposure can be as simple as going from a cold air conditioned car / hotel to a hot outdoor environment. 
Tonight put the camera somewhere warm with the card and battery flaps open and see if it dries out? 
At least you are still able to capture the shots even if you can’t check them. 
A clunky but workable fix if you have an android phone or tablet and your usb cable would be to get a breakout cable (I think that is the correct name, phone connector one end short cable to a female usb) and download the DSLR Controller app, live view and playback on the phone plus complete control of the camera. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## mukul (Jan 4, 2018)

Jack56 said:


> Big problem. Mark5dIII did work perfectly till this morning. I can make photos, they are on the card, but the screen stays black and the menu isn't working. The sensor cleaning message did show up a few times, but after four/five times this message also don't show up anymore. I searched they net, replaced the battery, the card, the lens, but still no result. Can anyone help me? On holiday and I haven't got a second camera.



Sorry to hear that, it seems you have to send it for servicing.(till then shoot like people did in film days)


----------

